# Used Rikon Model RK14CS bandsaw



## rebar (Mar 25, 2010)

Hi New here. 
I found a Model RK14CS about 4 hrs away for $200. I cant seem to find a old cast iron bandsaw locally so I guess I need to travel to get quality. The 10-320 replaced the RK14CS older model and I was told by rikon parts "shouldn't be a problem"

Are there any issues with this model? Any weak points I need to look closer at when inspecting before the purchase?

Thanks


----------



## Colt W. Knight (Nov 29, 2009)

I am not familiar with that model. Here is what I would look at. 

Blades, Cast Iron or steel trunions, resaw capacity, blade guides, and stability. 

Blades are 15-30$ a piece
Resaw capacity, you need at least 6.5" to take advantage of 13" planer. 
A lot of import saws have plastic trunions, which wear out quickly if you bevel your cutting surface frequently. 
Blade guides can make or break a bandsaw. 
If the stand is worn out, you will have to build one or replace it. You don't want your bandsaw vibrating or rocking around while your resawing or making precision cuts. 

Have you checked your local Lowes to see if they have their Delta Clearenced in your price range?


----------



## rebar (Mar 25, 2010)

Iv heard bad reports about delta band saws lately is why I decided to take the road trip for this rikon. Vibration and tracking issues.


This is it. 
http://www.rikontools.com/productpage_10-320.htm
and in new condition. It has a 6" Resaw capacity but I dont plan on needing that. But you never know.. It has ball bearing blade guides. Hope I dont regret this. But I do need to get out of the house on that road trip. Try to shake this cabin fever.:smile:


----------



## Colt W. Knight (Nov 29, 2009)

Sometimes, there is not a lot of difference in a 12 and 14 inch bandsaw if you are not looking for resaw capacity.


----------



## Gerry KIERNAN (Apr 20, 2007)

rebar said:


> Iv heard bad reports about delta band saws lately is why I decided to take the road trip for this rikon. Vibration and tracking issues.
> 
> Its not the newer 10-320 model
> http://www.rikontools.com/productpage_10-320.htm
> ...


 That looks like a pretty decent band saw for the money.

Gerry


----------



## rebar (Mar 25, 2010)

Well, the saw belongs to me now and I'm happy with how smooth it is. My model RK14CS is identical to the newer 10-320 model! Cuts straight etc. Nice quality for my first band saw. Glad I didnt buy one of the millions of craftsman's for sale out there.

Only problem Im having is one or more of the bearings make a intermittent howling noise. Scares me lol. It looks like the idler pully bearings sometimes spin on the shaft and not the bearings. But I dont hear the howl when it does. The howl only occurs with a blade on the machine so it must be the main wheel bearings.

Im Tempted to remove one shield on each bearing, clean and regrease. Would royal purple bearing grease be a good choice? Or should I replace the bearings? Sure hope they arnt pressed it.

Thanks again.


----------



## djg (Dec 24, 2009)

Congratulations! Good price and if in good condition, good score. When you said 'howl' I thought of the problem with my 14" Rikon. One of the pulleys below have gotten out of alignment and the main drive belt is slightly twisted and rubbing the backside of another pulley. Wouldn't hear a noise when spinning by had, but when turned on, made a heck of a noise. You might want to take a quick look to see if that's the problem, otherwise, you're probably right, it's a guide bearing. Just a thought.


----------

